# Laelia anceps var. veitchiana 'Elizabeth's Eyes' AM/AOS



## lienluu (Dec 29, 2009)

Not a very good photograph, I'll have to retake one tomorrow.


----------



## nikv (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember the ad in Orchids magazine when this clone was introduced. It's truly a spectacular flower! :drool:


----------



## Bolero (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice shape! I would like to see a clearer photo but judging by that one it is very very nice.


----------



## neo-guy (Dec 29, 2009)

Great coerulea form! Did you get the award on this one? 
Pete


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 29, 2009)

How many flowers per spike is typical for this form? It is truly luscious.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 30, 2009)

very nice shape and great color on that lip!!!! Too bad that these anceps guys have these very, very long spikes  !!! Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 30, 2009)

I still kick myself for letting my plant of L. anceps 'Irwin's' go, I need to find another someday. it is a lovely species. I love the lines in the throat of the lip. The blue form you have is spectacular.


----------



## etex (Dec 30, 2009)

Lovely blooms! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mmm, that's nice. Where'd ya get the clone?


----------

